# Interesting Article from CTD



## Marcus

http://cheaperthandirt.com/blog/?p=28223

Comments?


----------



## FrankW

Nice!

If they sold this fully assembled it would sell well.
I like to stick to my 5.56mm rifle ammo since i have so much of it tho


----------



## Sentry18

I really hate it when places like this call them "affordable sniper rifles" when what they really mean is "affordable low cost reasonably accurate mid-range all purpose rifles". For the same reason as I hate it when places like that use the terms "machine gun" & "assault rifle" out of context. I have seen and shot many sniper rifles and none of them were affordable (for the avg man anyway) but all of them were ultra high quality precision sticks with amazing optics. The very cost saving measures that make these rifles and accessories affordable compromise on accuracy, durability and overall performance. The three factors that make them sniper grade rifles in the first place. And yes I know that you can put a scope on a pellet rifle and call it a "sniper rifle", as long as you are going to snipe someone with it. But you cannot take say a Stevens hunting rifle, add a Tasco scope and a Harris bi-pod and think that you are getting a reasonable facsimile to a Marine Corps M40A5 or a US Army M24 sniper system.


----------



## Onebigelf

I agree with sentry, "sniper" is an application, not a rifle. Other than that. Reports on the accuracy of the Marlin are good. The trigger is fair, but not spectacular, the stock is pillar bedded, but still cheap plastic. The one complaint I have about this rifle is the 26" barrel. I'd love to see the same rifle, but with the 20" barrel of the Remington 700 SPS Tactical. You could have it cut and recrowned, but now you might as well just go ahead and buy the SPS (about $600) which is a far better rifle with endless aftermarket support.

John


----------



## zombieresponder

Sentry18 said:


> I really hate it when places like this call them "affordable sniper rifles" when what they really mean is "affordable low cost reasonably accurate mid-range all purpose rifles". For the same reason as I hate it when places like that use the terms "machine gun" & "assault rifle" out of context. I have seen and shot many sniper rifles and none of them were affordable (for the avg man anyway) but all of them were ultra high quality precision sticks with amazing optics. The very cost saving measures that make these rifles and accessories affordable compromise on accuracy, durability and overall performance. The three factors that make them sniper grade rifles in the first place. And yes I know that you can put a scope on a pellet rifle and call it a "sniper rifle", as long as you are going to snipe someone with it. But you cannot take say a Stevens hunting rifle, add a Tasco scope and a Harris bi-pod and think that you are getting a reasonable facsimile to a Marine Corps M40A5 or a US Army M24 sniper system.


:2thumb:



Onebigelf said:


> I agree with sentry, "sniper" is an application, not a rifle. Other than that. Reports on the accuracy of the Marlin are good. The trigger is fair, but not spectacular, the stock is pillar bedded, but still cheap plastic. The one complaint I have about this rifle is the 26" barrel. I'd love to see the same rifle, but with the 20" barrel of the Remington 700 SPS Tactical. You could have it cut and recrowned, but now you might as well just go ahead and buy the SPS (about $600) which is a far better rifle with endless aftermarket support.
> 
> John


Or you could buy a Savage 10 Precision for about $100 more and get detachable magazines plus a threaded muzzle.


----------



## mojo4

Most off the shelf rifles are more than accurate enough to compete with first class sniper rifles from the 70's. The saying I like best is the average joe can't outshoot the gun. Only a well trained and practiced shooter will notice the deficincy in the product.


----------



## hiwall

mojo4 is correct. Most "deer" rifles can shoot better than their shooters. Not many shooters can make shots at over 200 yards unless conditions are ideal (or they get lucky). Almost all over-estimate their own abilities. I was a competitive shooter for years but I've not done it for a long time now. At this point my abilities are about on par with the general masses.


----------



## Sentry18

> Only a well trained and practiced shooter will notice the deficincy in the product.


I have a Savage 11/111 "Hog Hunter" .308 with an SWFA SuperSniper 10x42 scope. It was "accurized" by a very competent gun smith. All told the package cost around $1,300. My department snipers use the Savage FCP-SR in .308 with Leupold ER/T scopes, also accurized and tuned by a gunsmith. Package price is closer to $3,500. At short to mid ranges both guns perform well, but the FCP-SR always shoots tighter groups and tightly to POA/POI. When you start pushing the range the FCP-SR quickly demonstrates why it is the sniper-grade rifle. At ridiculous ranges the Hog Hunter just goes back in the case while the FCP-SR is still putting holes on target. I am not sniper trained, but I can assure you that the better rifle with better optics outperforms the other set up in my hands. The same way that with my limited driving instruction I could still do more with a Chevy Corvette than I could with a Chevy Imapala. Both are cars, both can drive you to the store, but when the race is on you want the performance enhanced version.


----------



## Marcus

TY Sentry18. That's about what I figured.
I am considering getting a bolt action rifle in .308 for a bit more range than I can get with my Bushmaster 223.
I didn't see the need for popping for a high-end gun to just extend my coverage so I was looking for a decently priced substitute.


----------



## Sentry18

Here's an article worth reading:

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...best-bolt-action-hunting-rifle-for-under-500/


----------



## mojo4

Sentry I understand your point but you hardly are a gun newbie. For your average new person who thinks you only need 1 gun for doves and elk and stuff I still believe that a new gun will far outperform their skill level. For range geeks with hours and hours and piles and piles of brass in the rearview mirror the deficiencies will be noticeable. A gun newbie would be better off spending 1200 bucks on a 3 gun setup rather than a tack driving rifle. But with all that, I would LOVE to have a custom rifle setup!


----------

